# Fable 3



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Picked my copy up last night, will see me through halloween. It's good, some good bits over the first and second. For a start, you don't have access to evrythign from the word go, you have to unlock the ability to buy and sell houses for instance, adn can do this in different ways like interacting with villagers and getting them onside for your "revolution". Been looking forward to this for a while, looks like forza is being put aside yet agin!


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

I picked this up on Friday as well.

I have to admit its not the polished visual game that previous Fable's have been, but maybe thats me and my standards have raised since the last game.

I have only played a few hours so far, but i have to admit that its a lot easier to get into, even though i do currently seem to be just moving from post to post.

Either way it will get played to completion, but its not what i was expecting so far TBH.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got pretty far into it now, almost ready to rule but I like to explore everywhere and everything before I get there. Advancing isn't that hard, but the enemies are pretty difficult compared to previous titles. Hobbes were more difficult than I remember!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I will pick this up eventually but at the minute Fallout New Vegas is taking up all my time.
Loved Fable 2 though it was the sole game i bought the 360 for and to date is the only game iv played on it.


----------

